# Share Inexpensive / Easy Prep Ideas!!



## homegrownrose (Mar 24, 2016)

I think there's always something we can do to be preparing. Share your ideas for relatively easy or inexpensive (less than $50) preps. Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Amazon.com: SE - Magnifier Set - Handheld, 3 Pc: Office Products

You need the sun, and dry tinder, but a great 3 pack fire starter to save your other fire starting tools for wetter, colder days.
Very light, and you get three one for your home, car, etc pack.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Dollar Store aspirin in 500 count. several


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Dryer lint


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Leather shoelaces, paraffin wax for fire starter, when I wear out a leather belt,I put it in my bug out, I remove the buckle, nylon string, ice fishing pole, flint and magnesium, trash bags for rain gear, these items are easy to pack and don't weigh much and are not bulky.


----------



## Slippy2 (Mar 19, 2016)

2 bottles of Elijah Craig Kentucky Bourbon.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy2 said:


> 2 bottles of Elijah Craig Kentucky Bourbon.


remember the prepper motto - 1 is NONE, Two is 1

so get 3 bottles of Elijah Craig Kentucky Bourbon to be safe


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

txmarine6531 said:


> Dryer lint


I make lots every day


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Assuming you already have the infrastructure (Blender & food dehydrator), you can very cheaply make your own powdered eggs. Buy the eggs in bulk when they go on sale at your local store, and make batches of them. We have 2 dehydrators, but only the older one will handle liquids or gels. With that 6 tray dehydrator, we can make 3.5 dozen powdered eggs every 24 hours.

1) Put 6 eggs in the blender, blend them until evenly mixed.
2) Pour eggs onto the "fruit leather" trays on your dehydrator.
3) Repeat until all the trays are full.
4) Set the temp on the dehydrator to 145 degrees.
5) Let this run for 18 hours (I usually go 20 or 22 myself. YMMV)
6) Put the dried eggs (in my case one tray at a time) back into the blender (or spice grinder) and grind them up until they are as fine of a powder as you can.
7) Put the powdered eggs into a vacuum seal bag (or mylar w/ oxygen absorber) and store with your preps.

There is another method that involves cooking them first. I have tried both methods, but I prefer the "wet-dry" method over the "cook-dry" method. I think the final product tastes and looks better. Again, YMMV. Some people tell me that they worry about using the "wet-dry" method because you're not killing possible bacteria before hand. I'm not worried however, because anything I use the eggs in will be cooked, and will reach a temp high enough to kill the bacteria anyway.

Here's the guided I started with.
How to Make Powdered Eggs


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

go to wally-world and pick up a 3 pack of white cotton tee shirts.
Light, easy to pack, only about $6
Use for gun cleaning patches, cleaning rags, bandages, signal flag, snow camo...etc


----------



## Slippy2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> remember the prepper motto - 1 is NONE, Two is 1
> 
> so get 3 bottles of Elijah Craig Kentucky Bourbon to be safe


Not for under 50 bones...24.99 per bottle.:-?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Save all your jars! Buy seeds when they are on sale and vacuum pack them.

Go to garage sales, look for blankets, cast iron, canning jars, and how to books. There is a lot of other stuff I look for at garage sales but that is a good start.

If you have a wood burning stove then collect wood after a storm, it is always advertised on Craigs list.

Take a class about local edible herbs and plants and or gardening. Take a class on basic first aid and then one that is more advanced.


----------



## homegrownrose (Mar 24, 2016)

1 oz of junk silver (right now about $15-17)


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

SAR-1L said:


> Amazon.com: SE - Magnifier Set - Handheld, 3 Pc: Office Products
> 
> You need the sun, and dry tinder, but a great 3 pack fire starter to save your other fire starting tools for wetter, colder days.
> Very light, and you get three one for your home, car, etc pack.


I picked up a 12 pack of credit card sized fresnel lens and shared half. $7.95. 
I added them to a order for an additional Baofeng UV-5R ham radio.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I scower flea markets,find lots of useful prep items there.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Navel lint for starting fires.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Rice, rice, rice, rice. $8.49 for a 25lb bag at Sam's Club. That's 125lbs for less than $50. Stick it in mylar with o2 absorbers. Some do the same with pop bottles. I do both, the pop bottles are in a rotation, that mylar bags are more for a long term storage. we rotate them , but much slower. Store what ever you want in pop bottles. Take an old one and cut in half (top and bottom). Then take 2 lids and glue the tops together with hot glue. Drill out the center and screw it on to your pop bottle. Perfect funnel that never falls over.


----------



## homegrownrose (Mar 24, 2016)

These are awesome suggestions!! KEEP THEM COMING!  

Ammo is a big one - perfect for your own stores, or to trade.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Spork is right about the rice. Those plans also work with beans. While not as inexpensive as rice, beans are also a relatively budget friendly staple for your food preps.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Ten bags of charcoal briquettes. When the propane runs out, grill on dude! You gotta have some way to cook Rover.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Ten bags of charcoal briquettes. When the propane runs out, grill on dude! You gotta have some way to cook Rover.


or have a load of old fashion coal delivered .... I remember a few decades ago a survivalist needed to do a landfill project on his property - had coal delivered and then covered over with a soil topping .... probably still buried under there


----------



## Ronaldinyo (May 12, 2016)

Fill the gas tank every time it gets close to half! 

That way you always have atleast a half a tank to bug out! You can fill up after you've driven 100 miles!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I keep all my vehicles at least half full. The jeep is always full but it's not my main vehicle so it sits in the garage most of the time. I also store ( Using Stabil ) and rotate 25 gallons of gas every year or so with no issues. Note: use the good jerry cans to store your fuel, not the plastic crape from wally world.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Make your own citronella oil to repel bugs / sickness they carry.
Everything Emme: Homemade Citronella Oil


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Buy a book on edible plants and learn it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

